# Shostakovich's new home! (Picture heavy)



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

So my new hmpk, Shostakovich, has a new forever home! I know it's a little open right now, but he's enjoying it, going out to buy a new background for him tomorrow because he likes to flare at black objects and well... the black background was giving him fits xD (I promise he DOES get a 180* spread, it's just really hard to get pictures of him doing it xD)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

steals betta 
>.>
<.<


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Whats that plant right in the middle of the first pic?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

gorgeous tank and fish, nice banana plant, I can't get them to thrive.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ooh is that cardamine? I tied mine to a piece of cholla wood XD


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Whats that plant right in the middle of the first pic?





> gorgeous tank and fish, nice banana plant, I can't get them to thrive.


It's a banana plant, apparently mine LOVES my water or something, it sprouts a new leaf on a pretty regular basis xD




> steals betta
> >.>
> <.<


Lol! I'll take that as a compliment xD (or Shosta does haha)



> ooh is that cardamine? I tied mine to a piece of cholla wood XD


Yes it is! I love it, it's like the climbing ivy of aquariums, before I put the wood in, it had wrapped itself around one of my ornaments like a vine xD 

It roots to things? cool! (I guess I should have known that) it's chilling next to my lava rock/java fern right now... maybe it'll stick to it xD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I didnt even notice mine was growing put util I turned the tank around hahah

its really nice when you tie a thick bunch around something. it will give the plant more shape and form.

you haw random singular plants everywhere XD hope they'll grow all all nice and bushy soon!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm hoping the wisteria in the back there will grow fast enough now that it's settled in that I can use clippings as a backdrop/bushy background type thing. The small bits of moneywort I have are really starting to take off, and now that the mint charlie's melt issue is done with, the bit that survived is really starting to look nice 

I wonder if you could answer a question I have, Aokashi...
In 3-4 weeks I will be moving for about 3 weeks, and then moving back again (trip to the parent's place for the holidays) I really don't want to leave my boys here under the care of people I can't really trust, so I plan on taking them with me. The car ride is only about 3 hours give or take 30 minutes, do you think it would be too terribly detrimental to the plants to move the whole tank like that? (only partially filled of course).


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if you really must travel....for the plants you can completely drain for easy transportation. i would keep atleast half the water in bottles so the water chemistry isnt altered too much.... 
lay a saran wrap right now the plants and another over the tank to keep the humidity in. 

honestly if it were me, I'd leave my tank there if I could and put the lights on a timer. Ive done the same for my own tanks when I was on a 6 week vacation...

the fish probaly wouldnt mind frequent water changes for three weeks in smaller tanks.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay, I might do that, and just get them a couple of 2.5s (It could give me a pretty good excuse to possibly pick up some more plants while I'm there haha)

I've already got this particular tank on a timer so I don't need to worry so much about that, and then I wouldn't have to worry about my two ghosties xD

So if I did that, I wouldn't need water changes or anything? or should I go grab a filter?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

no filter needed unless you have an algae problem?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha, no, no algae problems thankfully, I think the duckweed takes care of that for me xD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD duck weed is nice when there isnt a current in the tank

thought Id show you my cardamine tied to cholla wood


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh that looks really nice! There's a bit of mopani in my local petsmart that I've been eying... lol my next pay check I might just try that xD


----------

